# (Epson Stylus Color 400) Spool Job kann nicht ausgeführt werden !



## ironmaidenxyz (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo User. Ich habe ein Problem mit meinen Epson Stylus Color 400. Seit dem, ich aufgrund eines Viruses (w32/Parite) meine Festplatte formatierte und alles neu draufspielte erscheint beim Druckvorgang (Office) folgender Fehler: Fehler beim Soolen an"": Ein neuer Spool Job kann nicht ausgeführt werden. Oder: Epsmgr4 hat in Epsmgr4.exe einen Fehler verursacht. Treiber habe ich schon mehr mal neu instaliert. Ecp/Epp Modus auch aktiviert. Drucker ist auch erkannt, Lpt1. Testseite lässt sich über Epson/Eigenschaften/Drucker drucken. Aber in einen Programm, egal welches funktioniert kein Druck.
Wer weiß was darüber ? 
Vielen Dank.

Grüsse

ironmaidenxyz


----------

